# Etapas de mezcladoras (Behringer MX8000)



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2015)

Esquemas completos de la mezcladora Behringer MX8000













​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2015)

Antes fue la información general, ahora el diseño de 2 de los impresos.
Previo micrófono con fader +  control de tono
Etapa de mezcla












​
Esto  es mío y  recuerdo de donde me lo (Robé) traje


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2019)

Me robé conseguí los diseños de 3 etapas de mezcla para micrófono con entrada balanceada, control de tono 3 y 2 pasos, muy bien documentadas como para que algún _"Osado"_ encare la construcción de una etapa de mezcla o mezcladora completa versátil y de calidad.

*¡ Enjoy it !*​


----------

